# (Almost) Free golf at Tyneside



## Maninblack4612 (Nov 27, 2018)

As per a couple of years ago I find myself with a surplus of vouchers for golf at Tyneside. For those who don't know it, Tyneside is a relatively short, picturesque course in the Tyne valley.

Forum members are invited to register their interest now for a mini meet some time in late April / early May next year. The cost will be Â£10 to include coffee, bacon sandwich, pie peas & chips, dessert & prizes. It will take place on a weekday, not Friday with tee offs starting around 10.30 - 11.00. I know it's a long time in the future but I need to book the tee so if anyone knows at this stage dates when they can't make it would they please let me know & I'll try to accommodate as many folks as possible.

Forum members from anywhere in the UK are welcome. Tashy & Co. you up for it again? You're most welcome, just avoid the sausage cobs on the way up.

Please respond SAP, with unavailable dates if you know them.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 27, 2018)

MiB. I'm up for it, always enjoyable, but if you are full then leave me out as I have benefited in the past from this. The only Wednesday I could not do around then is April 17th.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Nov 27, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			MiB. I'm up for it, always enjoyable, but if you are full then leave me out as I have benefited in the past from this. The only Wednesday I could not do around then is April 17th.
		
Click to expand...

No, Lord T, you're no. 1 on the list. Regulars get first shout.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 27, 2018)

Put me down please Bill, April 11th & 16th no good for me thanks


----------



## Heavy-grebo (Nov 27, 2018)

Any day for me Bill please, always a treat to play at Tyneside.


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 28, 2018)

Hi Bill, would love to do this again, stick me down please.

Easter school hols are 5/4-23/4, Iâ€™ll probably have a week in the sun then, but nothing booked as yet.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Nov 28, 2018)

rudebhoy said:



			Hi Bill, would love to do this again, stick me down please.

Easter school hols are 5/4-23/4, Iâ€™ll probably have a week in the sun then, but nothing booked as yet.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers. More likely to be in early May, I think.


----------



## Jensen (Nov 28, 2018)

Count me in too please Bill, hopefully JJ's lessons will show improvement


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 30, 2018)

Boom cheers for the heads up Bill. Will speak to me Homies about this one. We go to Norfolk around that time. Might see about stopping overnight. Cheers Bill. Will be in touch ASAP. ðŸ‘

Might give the sausage butty a miss though. Don't wanna be dropping trousers on the 14th again. Not me finest golfing moment.


----------



## moogie (Nov 30, 2018)

Thanks for the heads up Bill

Happy to register an interest
Then see when date is finalised
Only dates that would not work for me would be the May bank holiday mondays

Cheers


----------



## 2blue (Dec 1, 2018)

Would love to join in this Bill as Tyneside, in July, is the venue for the Northern EG Seniors Qualifier.
I maybe unavailable from 10th to 13th May.
If there's room it would be nice to have a travel partner come up with me...  just asking


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 1, 2018)

2blue said:



			Would love to join in this Bill as Tyneside, in July, is the venue for the Northern EG Seniors Qualifier.
I maybe unavailable from 10th to 13th May.
If there's room it would be nice to have a travel partner come up with me...  just asking 

Click to expand...

Yes, room for two, no problem. I'll make a note of your no can do dates


----------



## snell (Dec 2, 2018)

Hi Bill,

Have the golf bug back, so happy to put my name down for this please.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 3, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Put me down please Bill, April 11th & 16th no good for me thanks 

Click to expand...




Heavy-grebo said:



			Any day for me Bill please, always a treat to play at Tyneside.
		
Click to expand...




snell said:



			Hi Bill,

Have the golf bug back, so happy to put my name down for this please.
		
Click to expand...




2blue said:



			Would love to join in this Bill as Tyneside, in July, is the venue for the Northern EG Seniors Qualifier.
I maybe unavailable from 10th to 13th May.
If there's room it would be nice to have a travel partner come up with me...  just asking 

Click to expand...




moogie said:



			Thanks for the heads up Bill

Happy to register an interest
Then see when date is finalised
Only dates that would not work for me would be the May bank holiday mondays

Cheers
		
Click to expand...




Tashyboy said:



			Boom cheers for the heads up Bill. Will speak to me Homies about this one. We go to Norfolk around that time. Might see about stopping overnight. Cheers Bill. Will be in touch ASAP. ðŸ‘

Might give the sausage butty a miss though. Don't wanna be dropping trousers on the 14th again. Not me finest golfing moment.
		
Click to expand...




Jensen said:



			Count me in too please Bill, hopefully JJ's lessons will show improvement
		
Click to expand...




rudebhoy said:



			Hi Bill, would love to do this again, stick me down please.

Easter school hols are 5/4-23/4, Iâ€™ll probably have a week in the sun then, but nothing booked as yet.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the replies, folks. I can accommodate everyone & will sort out a date with the club early next year.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 3, 2018)

Nice one Bill, always a cracking meet at Tyneside.


----------



## 2blue (Dec 7, 2018)

Excellent Bill....  look forward to catching up with you again


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jan 22, 2019)

The date is Monday 29 April, first tee off 11.02. The cost will be Â£15, not Â£10 but will include the golf, coffee, bacon sandwich & two course evening meal. Will those who want to take part please PM me with your proper name & e mail address so I can add you to my e mail list. Don't worry if you are not a 100% definite, there will be plenty of time to adjust the numbers later as long as you let me know if you find you can't make it.

Those whose e mail addresses I already have will get a communication from me shortly, please reply to that yes, no or maybe.


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 3, 2019)

If there are spaces I could well be interested ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Feb 3, 2019)

I'll put you down as a "maybe". Will need a firm yes or no about 3 weeks before. Send me your e mail address please.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Feb 3, 2019)

Now fully subscribed, subject to the "maybes" saying yes.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Apr 18, 2019)

I've made the draw & e mailed it to everyone. If you haven't received an e mail please let me know, the odd error has crept in & I would hate to miss anyone out or have anyone turn up unannounced!

Look forward to seeing you all there.


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 18, 2019)

Iâ€™ve not got the email Bill, but have seen the tee times on Richards reply. 

Hc is 14 

ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Apr 18, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Iâ€™ve not got the email Bill, but have seen the tee times on Richards reply.

Hc is 14

ðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Dave. Not the first time one of my e mails has gone AWOL


----------



## snell (Apr 28, 2019)

Just snapped the screw on my driver shaft so good prep for tomorrow haha!


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Apr 29, 2019)

snell said:



			Just snapped the screw on my driver shaft so good prep for tomorrow haha!
		
Click to expand...

No extra shots, sorry.


----------



## 2blue (Apr 29, 2019)

snell said:



			Just snapped the screw on my driver shaft so good prep for tomorrow haha!
		
Click to expand...




Maninblack4612 said:



			No extra shots, sorry.
		
Click to expand...

.......  but one more for me, please Bill!! after Sat, now off 11..... no change for Bali & Jeff 
Bit misty down here....  but now on us way...  see youse soon


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Apr 29, 2019)

2blue said:



			.......  but one more for me, please Bill!! after Sat, now off 11..... no change for Bali & Jeff
Bit misty down here....  but now on us way...  see youse soon
		
Click to expand...

Noted


----------



## snell (Apr 29, 2019)

Maninblack4612 said:



			No extra shots, sorry.
		
Click to expand...

Tough but fair ðŸ˜


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 29, 2019)

Just home from a great day at Tyneside GC, course was in excellent condition, especially as it is so early in the season.
Sunny weather, no wind! great company.
Some good golf and some bad,

Great to see Davie lar drive over from Liverpool to attend and 2blue from Leeds.

Biggest thanks to Bill (maninblack) for inviting us.

If your over the NE and looking for somewhere to play, you need to consider Tyneside GC, greens are excellent, best Iâ€™ve seen in a few years.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Apr 29, 2019)

Great day, thanks everyone for coming. Met a couple of new forummers & their friends, which was nice. Winner & second, both not on the forum, tied back 9 & back 6, it took the last 3 to separate them. Third was Beezerk on the same 37 points so it was a keenly contested event. Weather could hardly have been better so we were very lucky.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 29, 2019)

Great day as per usual, thanks for organising Bill.
I was 4th btw with 32 points


----------



## snell (Apr 29, 2019)

Great day on a great course.

Cheers to Dave and Richard for the company, top class.

Cheers Bill for organising and nice to finally meet you!


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Apr 29, 2019)

snell said:



			Great day on a great course.

Cheers to Dave and Richard for the company, top class.

Cheers Bill for organising and nice to finally meet you!
		
Click to expand...

Same here, Alan. Hope you find a new home course on North Tyneside.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 29, 2019)

I don't know if I am more traumatised by the GoT episode I've just seen or being handed my backside on a plate by the greens at Tyneside ðŸ¤”. Cracking day and company as always.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Apr 29, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Great day as per usual, thanks for organising Bill.
I was 4th btw with 32 points 

Click to expand...

Sorry, you're right. Third was Jeff, one of 2Blue's pals.


----------



## 2blue (Apr 29, 2019)

Many thanks for a really great day Bill on a super Golf course with great character & very welcoming members.....  well worth the journey from Leeds & should be very valuable experience for Jeff & myself when we return in July for the England Golf Northern Senior's Qualifier.


----------



## rudebhoy (Apr 30, 2019)

snell said:



			Great day on a great course.

Cheers to Dave and Richard for the company, top class.

Cheers Bill for organising and nice to finally meet you!
		
Click to expand...


Very enjoyable day all round. 

Good luck with the house move.

Bill - many thanks for the invite, much appreciated!


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Apr 30, 2019)

I have e mailed the Secretary telling him how many people remarked on the friendliness of the staff, and members, yesterday and also how good we found the course so early in the season. Thank you everyone for the kind words. Nice to put more names to faces.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Apr 30, 2019)

rudebhoy said:



			Very enjoyable day all round.

Good luck with the house move.

Bill - many thanks for the invite, much appreciated!
		
Click to expand...

you're welcome. Glad you enjoyed it. Pleased the back held up.


----------

